# Racing at Oak Forest Raceway Sun. April 26



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

We will be racing GLS Fat Tire, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR & Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar. If we have enough, we may run GLS Skinny Tire.

Raceway will open at 11:00 AM with racing to start around 2. $7 for lunch and racing.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race*

DARRELL AND JOHN SCHRODER WILL BE THERE AND A FEW OTHERS.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there if i am not working.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to try to make this one I'm in for fat tire


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there looking forward to it!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up! I would race skinny tire too!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris and I will be there!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

Ty bill 4 a good day of racing and good food.


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race Results from 4/26/15*

*GLS Skinny Tire*

1st: Chris Winlow 87 laps
2nd: Mike Wontorski 87 laps
3rd: Rick Brown 86 laps
4th: John Schroeder 83 laps
5th: Darrell Swisher 72 laps
6th: Bill Sebenik 71 laps

*GLS Fat Tire *

1st: Rick Brown 106 laps
2nd: Mike Wontorski 106 laps
3rd: John Schroeder 105 laps
4th: Chris Winlow 102 laps
5th: Bill Sebenik 94 laps
6th: Darrell Swisher 93 laps

*Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR* 

1st: Bill Sebenik 151 laps
2nd: John Schroeder 151 laps
3rd: Rich Brown 150 laps
4th: Chris Winlow 146 laps
5th Mike Wontorski 142 laps
6th Mike Williams 118 laps
7th: Darrell Swisher 116 laps

*Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar*

1st; John Schroeder 156 laps
2nd: Rick Brown 155 laps
3rd: Mike Wontorski 151 laps
4th: Mike Williams 150 laps
5th: Bill Sebenik 145 laps
6th: Chris Winlow 142 laps
7th: Darrell Swisher 134 laps


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Thank you*

A big thank you for all who attended. It was a great day and I hope everyone will come again in the future.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

4 close races, 4 different winners, Great food, Great Guys, Great track, Great Day
Thanks Bill


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good lunch fast track.Thanks Bill


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Bill for the fun day of racing, great food and a great Host. I will pick up my coat at a later date, my work brings me up that way alot or get it at the next race. :dude:


----------

